# Elk Ribs on the RecTeq



## ForensicBBQ (Apr 29, 2022)

Didn't see a whole lot of Elk Rib posts on here.  I tried these twice, with this last one being a great result.  

I'll summarize here, but the whole recipe/write-up is at ForensicBBQ.com !  These are fun!

-Trimmed and dusted with Meat Church's "Garlic & Herb".






-Put on the grates at 225F for about an hour and a half
-Double-wrapped in foil with Parkay, agave syrup, worcestershire, herbs de provence and back on the grates for another hour.





-Unwrap, and back on the grates for another 30-45min.  





Enjoy!


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 29, 2022)

Looks mighty tasty!
Jim


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 29, 2022)

That looks really good.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 29, 2022)

Looks good from my seat. Do they have a tendency to dry out a bit beings its pretty lean meat ?  Might save deer ribs and try someday.


----------



## Dirty Steve (Apr 29, 2022)

Good looking ribs. I would love to try that.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 30, 2022)

Boy those are some meaty ribs.  Great color!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2022)

Gotta be Great !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 30, 2022)

Looks great! Cant seem to find them at the local supermarket


----------



## BC Buck (May 8, 2022)

Looks great! Where you at with snow at the end of April?


----------

